# LED Lights



## shamoo (Sep 4, 2008)

One of my trailer lights blew out (submersible) to replace it would have been 20 bucks, my buddy had to replace his 3 times(buying one), than he went through 2 sets(40 bucks a set) before he switched to LED's, I had this on my mind so I decided to replace lights with LED's, Holey Crap what a difference, for the extra money its well worth it.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 5, 2008)

Unplug them before backing down the ramp & leave them unplugged until after you're loaded.

ST


----------



## shamoo (Sep 5, 2008)

These things are suppose to be submersible, I put the connectors on (water proof), than shrink tubed them and than used electrical tape, everything seems to be working fine, backed her in the water hit the brakes and they're still working.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aren't the LED lights waterproof?


----------



## ben2go (Sep 5, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> Aren't the LED lights waterproof?



everything but the positive and negative leads


----------



## shamoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes they are, I triple protected the leads, now I shouldnt have any problems [-o<


----------



## russ010 (Sep 5, 2008)

you'll be fine... I just unplug mine because the 5 sec it takes to unplug is cheaper than the $50 to pay to replace them.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I use to unplug mine as well. Then, I got LEDs. No going back for me. I can see the trailer when loading at night, and I don't have to worry about forgetting to unplug them, even in salt water. Amazing the difference.


----------

